# Samsung 2014 H5000 and H7000 PDP



## Robert Zohn

Just received an update from Samsung that their 64" H5000 2014 PDP series will be launching in very limited supply the week of 2/24/14. Just 7 weeks after Samsung's CES announcements the 2014 PDP series shipments will commence and we have a good sized allotment allocated to us.

Just want to share with you one very interesting fact, videophiles asked for the best possible picture quality and further said we don't care much for 3D or Smart streaming features, just give us value and picture quality performance. So here it is launching on sale for $1,399, the 2014 64" H5000 1080p PDP with Samsung's well respected Real Black Pro filter.

Just built this website with more details on this highly anticipated 2014 PDP! Anyone want to jump in and be first?

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman

That's a great price Robert! If I needed a display right now I'd jump in head first! :T


----------



## smokarz

That's an awesome price for supposedly an F8500 panel.

I just bought the budget 5300 panel.

If I knew this a couple weeks ago, I would have waited.

:hissyfit:


----------



## Tom Riddle

Very cool. Any news on what will be different for the H7000?


----------



## Robert Zohn

My first allocation of 64" H5000s have shipped and are scheduled to arrive on Tuesday, March 4th. :nerd:

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

I've been testing Samsung's PN64H5000 for a couple days and we're scheduled for David Mackenzie to arrive today for a thorough evaluation and review. At this time I can say it's not likely to have the "Real Black Pro" filter that the F8500 has. When the two sets are powered off and sitting next to each-other the F8500 is darker.

Much more to come shortly!

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

Robert Zohn said:


> I've been testing Samsung's PN64H5000 for a couple days and we're scheduled for David Mackenzie to arrive today for a thorough evaluation and review. At this time I can say it's not likely to have the "Real Black Pro" filter that the F8500 has. When the two sets are powered off and sitting next to each-other the F8500 is darker.
> 
> Much more to come shortly!
> 
> -Robert


Any impressions/reviews on the H5000?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Our full evaluation will be out tomorrow. This PDP tested very well and much of what we asked for from our 2013 Flat Panel Shootout were addressed and fixed!

-Robert


----------



## Tonto

Wow! That's a great price. I've been saying for years that AVR's should do the same thing (cut back on all the stuff packed inside them that we never use). Just give us quality power/video processing, Audessey & HDMI in's & outs. All the other stuff could be ordered if needed. Come on guy's, drop the prices just like Samsung has done.


----------



## Tom Riddle

I'm interested to see the technical review of the H5000. I'm also very interested in how the H7000 will stack up against the F8500. This is depressing talking about the end of plasma.


----------



## Robert Zohn

H5000 review is up.

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/pn64h5000-201403143657.htm

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sad news today for plasma lovers.... Samsung decided not to launch the H7000 PDP series.

-Robert


----------



## Tom Riddle

Thanks for the review and the sad news, Robert. Any word on how long they will have the F8500? It appears that if I want to get one, I better scoop one up quick. Still trying to convince my wife to let me put my 65VT30 in the master bedroom.


----------



## Robert Zohn

My Samsung meeting is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I'll report back after the meeting.

-Robert


----------

